# Goat Houses and what works for you



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

I am about to build another goat shed, this time for the moms-to-be. I was wondering what types of goat houses you all have (homemade) and what works good for you. I already have TWO separate goatie sheds but was wondering if you could post some pics of your creations and maybe I could get some inspiration from them.
Thanks.


----------



## Cazz (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi Jessica,
We don't have a 'proper' goat shed that is being used for goats at the moment, but we do have several sheds made/used for goats. The best one I reckon is the 'buck shelter' currently with Damara sheep. It is four log poles at the corners. about 8ft high at one end and 9ft or slightly more at the other side. It is bit over 4m (12-14ft I'd say) each way, with solid metal walls made from 'clip-lock'. On one side the wall is two-thirds metal with the top third clear corrugated plastic. The other three walls don't quite reach the roof - from .5-1.5ft gap around the tops of those three sides. The door is heavy mesh on a heavy metal frame, a six foot door with the gap to the roof being above it. (the door fits against the bottom, but doesn't have a top bar as such) The side with the door has a beam across the floor level which makes the bottom frame for the door and to which the uprights for the door are attached to. Three sides go right down to the ground, the other (lowest) side is several inches off the ground which allows better drainage. I can get some photos for you if you like, but don't know where the camera is ATM. :roll: 
The other sheds are one 'lean-top' adjoining the paling fence and the front of the milking shed so that it is a long rectangle with just one short end open, and three halves of some 'car sheds' (three sides are metal, plus mesh fronts with doors which we added) and are currently a rooster fattening pen and two calf raising pens. :roll:  I had to have the does kidding in the old milking shed this year with the chooks in my kidding pens. :? I have photos of them all somewhere, can get them for you if you like.
Cheers,
Cazz


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Cazz, 
If you can find your camera, I would love pics. I am deffinately a visual learner. When it comes to construction projects, craft projects, DIY projects, I am infinitely handicapped. Pics are good so that I can pass them onto my husband for inspiration (and completion). 

I'm curious where you got the materials for the lean-to and are these buildings fit for heavy snow loads? Part of the problem I have is that my hubby, the designated builder, NEEDS to have new wood, square edges, a step by step plan etc etc. He is completely OCD when it comes to building stuff. I just took him tonight to get some lumber from a friend to build a temp chicken coop ***note temporary. The lumber was milled on the property and was excellent. Unfortunatley my husband is so fricken neurotic about the "order" of things, getting lumber and building a coop out of what we got wasn't going to work. To make a VERY LONG story short, the chickens are now slated for the pot and the lumber is still at my friends. 

I need as many pics as I can get! I'm glad my hubby demands to do quality work, but there is a big part of me that is just screaming.....slap up a fricken shed, I'm only keeping it for a few months. I could use some functional inspiration right about now. My goat shed cannot be scapped the way the coop did. 

Thanks a ton!
oh and btw: what the heck is a chook?


----------



## Cazz (Jun 9, 2010)

OK Jessica, I'll get some photos soon.  A 'chook' is a chicken - we call adult 'chickens' chooks, and babies are called 'chicks' or 'chickens'. Sorry for not making that clear - we always call chickens 'chooks.' 
I know what you mean about being worried abou a quality job - sometimes I feel the same way when it takes weeks/months to get a new cage or shed built.
The metal we have is 'clip-lock' long sheets (8m long) which clip together and form walls, roofing or anything else. You'll see plenty in the photos.  I would say it is heavy snow proof, but we don't get snow here. I've only seen snow once.  
Cheers,
Cazz


----------



## Cazz (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi again Jessica,
I've got heaps of photos ready, but have to go now, so will hopefully put the rest up this evening. I also have a video that I took of the inside - don't know if I can put it up without youtube. (haven't used Youtube before and would rather not right now  )
Cheers,
Cazz


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Cazz, 
Very much appreciated! Our ground is starting to freeze so I had to put off building the shed until spring......Boooooo!

I am building A-frame shelters next weekend to get me by, then contruction on a goat shed will resume in the spring. 

Thank you for the wonderful idea (and for defining "chook" for me~lol).


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Maybe you can just get an old buick. (see Cusco glamour shots) LOL

I accually am useing a 2 horse trailer. Nice and cosy. That would be a mobile home. Right?


----------



## Cazz (Jun 9, 2010)

You're welcome Jessica.  
I have also heard of using stripped vans as goat sheds - you could even leave the seats in if they were old because the goats would love to sit up on them. :lol:  
Cheers,
Cazz


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

i am planning to switch over to a cut and carry system.
I will post photos when i am completed.
with the cut and carry system you do not need to worm your goats. you are breaking the cycle the worms need to infect your goats.
you have no foot scald and foot rot.they never stand in mud or wet Terrain
You can sleep at night knowing your stock are safe from predators.
here is a system that is is used in the Philippians.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zz6bzwt ... re=related


----------



## CostaRicaFarmGirl (Oct 7, 2021)

Cazz said:


> Hi again Jessica,
> I've got heaps of photos ready, but have to go now, so will hopefully put the rest up this evening. I also have a video that I took of the inside - don't know if I can put it up without youtube. (haven't used Youtube before and would rather not right now  )
> Cheers,
> Cazz


hi there. About how many goats would this be a suitable shelter for?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

This thread is super old.


----------

